# [copy]+[paste]



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

ahh, muchas gracias manuelga. Estes letras ayudan mucha


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Tambien se puede usar el programa de Windows que se llama "Character Map". Se puede localizar en Start>Programs>Accessories o Start>Programs>Accessories>System Tools.


----------



## pablo(racicali) (Jan 18, 2004)

*soy mexicalense*

k tranza tengo un sentra se-r spec v 2003, yo tenia headers y intake, gaste mas de 1000 dolares, y por una lluvia se me metio agu por el intake, y mi papa me kito todo jajajajaja, k zarra, ya le ganaba a mustang cobra como 96,... honas a todos, a los si 2003 tambien, un dia me chingue un 350 z, en fin, sin mis cositas, ya no da igual mi carro, lo extraño...aaaaaaaaa.



como les decia soy de mexicali si les interesa paricipar en foros mexicanos yo tengo una pagina de internet de aqui de mexicali y tiene foros, soy del team fundador y patrosino todo el dinero de la pagina.. casiel dueño.. soy pablo por si preguntan jajaj.

dentro de los foros encointraran un parte especial para nissan.


www.racicali.com


aganme saber si le interesa la pagina :thumbup: [email protected]


----------



## pablo(racicali) (Jan 18, 2004)

*www.racicali.com un reto mexicalense expandiendose para el mundo*

compre un 240 sx 92 y nesecito dinero mucho, puesto k en los eventos solo encontramos blokes grandes (de 8 cilindros) y a mi me gusta nissan, comprare oigan nomas,,, se vale soñar no..

un sr20 japones logicamente turbo interc.. esa cosa, destrocaremos el motor, pondremos forjado a mas no poder el motor osea como 2500 dolares aprox.. otro turbo mas grande.. modificaremos la relacion para 1/4 de milla y aplicaremos unos trucos magicos de nitro, creo k le pondre venom
para que en ,os primeros cambios me embie unos 50 hp, y despues en 4 y en 5ta unos 100 o 150 para remplasar el exseso de torque de los 8 cilindros.. creen que la aga


www.racicali.com


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

pablo(racicali) said:


> k tranza tengo un sentra se-r spec v 2003, yo tenia headers y intake, gaste mas de 1000 dolares, y por una lluvia se me metio agu por el intake, y mi papa me kito todo jajajajaja, k zarra, ya le ganaba a mustang cobra como 96,... honas a todos, a los si 2003 tambien, un dia me chingue un 350 z, en fin, sin mis cositas, ya no da igual mi carro, lo extraño...aaaaaaaaa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le ganaste a un 350Z con un Spec-V? sabes k el 350 tiene como 280 HP, y el spec-v solo como .......160-180......al menos k me digas k tu header's y tu intake te haigan dado otros 100HP............o mas bien era un viejito k ni te pelo cuando despejaste....lo siento pero no suena logico. :fluffy:


----------



## pepe_moro (Sep 14, 2006)

Hola a todos, bueno les cuento yo tengo un Nissan Sentra del 92 version2 puertas con un motor GA16DE de color Celeste metalico con vidrios obscuros. Me gusta mucho, pero ya con el paso de los años tine problemas como cualquier otro vehiculo que es sometido al uso y al tiempo. Eh notado que en los dias de verano cuando hay una temperatura de 28 a 33 C la performance del carro disminuye, es decir el carro se siente mas pesado y el motor empieza a cascabelear apesar de que le cargo gasolina de 97 Octanos (deberia de funcioner bien con 87), sim embargo en los dias de invierno este problema desaparece, el carro no se pone chancho y no cascabelea, Puede ser un problema de Mezcla (Aire / Gasolina)???????, donde se regula la mezcla, mi auto es a injectores, me gustaria si alguien me puede orientar y ayudar en este problema.........Gracias


----------

